# Japan Based Traders?



## Rising Phoenix (2 October 2014)

Hi All, 
Just wanting to refresh the timeline on this topic. In what I have read so far there have been people similar to myself that are physically based in Japan, but those threads are a few years old now.

I'm an Aussie in Japan and looking to start trading (stocks). Specifically interested in Aus/Jpn/US, maybe even Vietnam...I've been wracking my brains senseless trying to determine with whom to trade. Although not a huge amount, I should be able to cover the minimal requirements for IB/TradeStation, but unsure if they are what I want. 

Is anyone using anything else? A mate of mine is using BOOM out of HKG, though even they are part of the Monex group (so too is TS), the Monex office here in Tokyo only offers US and China as foreign markets for trading....

I'm a tech trader (from the FX days) and prefer decent charts. I saw a comment from Soultrader on his price action thread where TS were a bit slow on the execution. 

It's now 2014, so just want to know if anyone else is in a similar situation, and what the latest feedback is on some of the options out there!

Cheers in advance.


----------



## Rising Phoenix (2 October 2014)

Sorry...wrong forum. Please feel free to move it.


----------



## rb250660 (10 June 2016)

I'll bring this back to life instead of starting a new thread.

I'd like to hear from anyone who has/is trading Japanese stocks. I am interested in your experiences with how the market works here, what you found good/bad, pet hates, annoyances, etc. I'm interested in defining some volatility and liquidity parameters so this is a particular point of interest for me and will be my main focus first. I have no idea what is considered a 'penny stock' or low turnover here.

I have read a few papers from JPX about trading on the Tokyo exchange so I have tick size, trade lot size, minimum/maximum daily change limits and order types defined. It all looks quite straight forward but I have only spent about two days looking around the internet now.

I would also like to hear about which broker you used. I am considering IB but would also like to consider Japanese brokers too. I am looking to just execute orders as I use my own mechanical strategies to generate buy/sell orders so charting etc. isn't that important with regards to platforms. Market sensitive announcements are of course important so I'd like to hear about a decent news feed in English. The broker platform must also be in English as my Japanese is still quite limited.

I like to hear about real practical experience from experienced traders before I start committing my hard earned. My plan is to start with paper trading with a demo account (where do I get one of these?) then small positions and then get to size when I am confident.

I am going to trial JustData's EOD data next week for Japanese markets over AmiBroker. I'll get the strategies aligned with market rules here and see how practical they are and what sort of exposure I might get in this environment on paper. I'll provide a bit of feedback when I am done researching/trialling.

Cheers
rb


----------

